# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Dedikim te pa arrtishmes.....

## Agim Doçi

*DEDIKIM TE PA ARRITSHMES....

Ti ke një botë plot jetë e dritë
Që nuk njeh Ligj të Gravitetit
Aty strehon gjithë dashuritë
Me dimensionet e një Planetit.

Je Galaktika e zemrës time
Ti je e embël, je det me mallë.
Ti vargu im në vjerrshërime
Sa fort të dua...nuk gjej dot fjalë!

Më vjen në varg si Metaforë
Herë më buzqesh dhe herë më qan...
Herë djeg si prush, herë ngrin si borë
Herë nis gjëmon si oqean...

Por ja që ditët kalojnë menduar
Dhe netët thinjen...ikin e shkojnë
Ti shpirt i bardhë i dashuruar
I bën poetët të të këndojnë

Se je e bukur deri në dhimbje
Je aq e mirë në pafundësi...
Më vjen në strofë dhe vargëzime
Me syt e etur për dashuri...

Dhe shtrihesh bukur e madhështore
Mallin e shpirtit e bën jorgan.
Me një mesazh zemrën ma morre
Me dashuri borxhin ma lan..
*

----------


## EXODUS

Zoteri, eshte privilegj te te lexosh! Per moshen qe ke(me fal kundrimin e pashfrenuar dhe paragjykues) te shkruash me kete lloj pasioni per 'te vetmen arsye...' per te cilen merr nje fare kuptimi kjo bote, eshte me te vertete e admirueshme! (Megjithese kjo jete eshte shume pak per cfaredo lloj 'ngopjeje' te shpirtit. Me sa duket 'e pertejshmja' eshte shpresa jone e fundit! Lol) 

Cfare i paske bere vargut!! e ke kthyer(shnderruar) ne nje bote, ku njeriu eshte Zoti(krijuesi) vet!

----------


## Agim Doçi

EXODUS
Ju falenderoj perzemersisht. Ja qe mosha nuk me pengon t'i thur vargje ndjenjes universale te dashurise........Ju falenderoj.

----------


## Agim Doçi

UNË DO TË IK

Do të hapet qielli, do të hapet toka
Brenda t’më marrin porsi fëmi,
Do t’më fshikullojë erë e veriut
Dhe të më fikë porsi qiri!

Do të lë gjurmë në jetën tënde
Gjurmë aq të thella sa një greminë,
Të mbash në mend tërë jetën time
Të kujtosh në mua burrin dhe fëminë!

Pastaj kur të ik dhe më të mos jem
Peng do ua lë veç poezinë,
Që ta kujtoni vuajtjen time
Një jetë të tërë por pa rininë

----------


## Agim Doçi

*Tanës së pa arritshme....*


Balladë dashurie



Pyes dritën e mëngjesit,
 pyes qiellin, detin blu
Pyes lulet e mimozës, 
pyes njerzit gjithashtu 

Pyes shiun edhe erën, 
zogjt e lirë që fluturojnë
Të gjith heshtin ulin kokën, 
asnjë lajm jo nuk ma thonë

Pyes vehten i hutuar, 
që po endet në vetmi…
Si më iku lart tek engjejt ?
Zemër copë me lot në sy… 

Si e lash dhe si e humba 
gjysmën time më të mirë ?
E kërkojë mes psherëtimave 
nëpër dritë dhe errësirë… 

Ah të mundja të gjith botën 
vetëm ty do ta dhuroja
Prap të nisja nga e para 
vetëm ty do dashuroja! 

Ty që mbaje brenda shpirtit 
dritën e gjithë Universit
Ike shpirt u bëre engjëll, 
atje lart me të pavdekshmit.

Rendin ditët, ikin netët, 
unë të pres të vish në endërr
Ti më ike zemërmadhe, 
por nga pas e le një zemër 


Eja të puth syn’ e bukur, 
e të them vetëm dy fjalë
Eja shpirt e bëju flutur
Eja se po digjem mallë…

Sa të kisha pranë e gjallë
asnjëherë nuk e kuptova
pse s’ti thashë ato dy fjalë
që një jetë të adhurova

Tok me engjëjt të ndjej afër
atje lart me Perëndi
Eja të të shoh në endërr
Mbretëresh pa mbretëri

----------


## Agim Doçi

*Dedikim te pa arritshmes.....*



KU TA GJEJ !?...


Hej !...
« Ku t’a gjej unë erën tënde !?…. »
Pyetja në shpirt më shqetësoj…
Pyetja – mendova, -  më del  nga zemra…
Tani forca, përgjigju!… se koha kaloj!

E vura gishtin tek plaga e sapohapur
Arrnuar me fasho psherëtime dhe malli
E prekja pa mëshirë plagën e përgjakur
Që përgjigja të dilte e sinqertë…e jo nga halli.

Kërkoja të nuhasja erën tënde vetiake
dhe aty brenda shpirtit përgjigjen të mirrja…
çudi…përpjekjet e mija dështake
nga thellësitë e shpirtit erën tënde nxirrja!

Përse të bëj pyetje TY zogu i pranverës
Që strukesh pranë meje e lumtur!?
S’e ndjen erën time që rri prapa derës
dhe pret e rrënqethur një fjalë, për t’u futur?!

Rrëmo plagët e tua që kullojnë dashuri
Pastaj vur melhemin e mallit të përzhitur!…
Dhe pyetmë e dashur, pyetmë përsëri:
ku t’a gjej erën tënde, nga mungesa…grisur!

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

C'kenaqesi te prekesh ne  lexim vargun tuaj Agim!  Faleminderit qe na sperkat me aromen e pa krahasueshme te poezise dashurore! 

Pershendetje i nderuar!

----------


## PINK

Kenaqesi te lexosh keto vargje.  :buzeqeshje:  


> *Dedikim te pa arritshmes.....*
> 
> 
> 
> KU TA GJEJ !?...
> 
> 
> Hej !...
> « Ku t’a gjej unë erën tënde !?…. »
> ...

----------


## Brari

artist i madh je o Agim !

rrofsh..

----------


## Dolo

Vargje te bukur dhe plot ndjenje...

----------


## _MALSORI_

agim..

shpesh here plaku im thoshte se kukesin e drejtuan dhe e moren neper kembe shume njerez por nje burre e drejtoj me nder dhe krenari ..e ai ishte malsori prej mirdite babai jot..shpesh here me thot qe ku ka qene ka me qene..me vjen mire qe e mban me nder emrin bir i dikujt..eshte shume e veshtire kjo gje..

----------


## pranvera bica

Z.Agim! Eshte kenaqesi t'ju lexosh  ju...vargje te kendshme qe i kendojne ndjenjes me te bukur qe Zoti i ka falur njeriut, dashurise...eshte privilegj te shkruash aq bukur  sa  ju , poezine , aftesi qe nuk ju ka munguar dhe s'besoj t'ju mungoje kurre...bukur i kendoni mungeses se  te dashures suaj te zemres qe tashme eshte ...engjell!Suksese Z.Agim!

----------


## Besoja

Poeti i madh i rinise time por edhe i mijera te tjereve.
Dashurise i kendojne vetem njerzit me shiprt te mire dhe te madh.
Urime miku im!

----------


## symphony

Respekt Agim! Vetëm ti di ta qash muzën me lot.  Ndjenjën e vë në pah të gjallë.

Dedikim të pa arritshmes;

Dy zemra, një tik-tak
në një symphony

----------


## violativo

O Agim ti je i Madhnueshem !
Je vete Universi dhe e Paarritshmja !
fjalet e tua vertet te amshueshem 
si nje penelate e hedhur nga pershpirtja.

Sa here te lexoj me ngulmim
me ze trishtimi i mediokritetit tim !
Dhe si nje indian i shenjtnum
floririn me xhama e ndrroj dhe une !

----------


## luleborae

Qenke budall fare idiot ske iden me thur poezi ngele  me kopju nga dikush tjater i ke ort e shkurtna....

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Qenke budall fare idiot ske iden me thur poezi ngele  me kopju nga dikush tjater i ke ort e shkurtna....


hahahahahhahahahahahah..te paska perdore aq keq  agimi sa qe te paska lene me pasoja ne tru..nuk ke lene teme pa shkruar kunder tij sa qe vertete je bere per tu meshiru..a kaq shume te ka perdore agimi sa qe nuk po te hiqen pasojat e..keshtu eshte kur je debile..te perdorin te tjeret si tju vije qejfi...

----------

